# bob along



## weena

Bonjour,

mon personnage se voit proposer une offre d'emploi.
"The idea of making some real money for once, instead of just bobbing along".

Je ne trouve rien dans les dictionnaires sur ce "bob along", mais j'ai trouvé que "bob" pouvait signifier "shilling". Et vu le sens de la phrase, j'imagine que cela voudrait dire "gagner trois francs six sous". Est-ce que vous le confirmez ?

Merci.


----------



## dq29

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas vraiment ça - je pense que c'est plutôt dans le sens de "drifting aimlessly through life".

Traverser la vie sans but précis / à la derive ? Laisser les événements dicter son parcours ? Tu trouveras sans doute une meilleure formulation, mais l'idée c'est ça.

Edit: A la réflexion, ça pourrait même signifier quelque chose comme "gagner sa crôute sans trop s'efforcer dans la vie".


----------



## Uncle Bob

L'image est d'un ballon sur une rivière avec des toutes petites vagues.


----------



## moustic

weena said:


> Je ne trouve rien dans les dictionnaires sur ce "bob along"


WR dictionary:


> *bob,
> bob along,
> bob up and down* _vi_ (move up and down: on water) (_sur l'eau_) flotter⇒, danser⇒ _vi_
> The toy boat bobbed along on the surface of the lake.
> Le bateau gonflable flottait (_or: _ dansait) sur le lac.


My suggestion: ... au lieu de (me contenter de) suivre le mouvement ...


----------



## archijacq

au lieu de vivoter


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

As above: to bob (along) means to drift along while going up and down in the water.
Here metaphorically it means to drift aimlessly in life with no purpose.
It is to be contrasted with driving forcefully through life and having a real purpose!


----------



## catheng06

"The idea of making some real money for once, instead of just bobbing along".

L'idée d'un véritable emploi pour une fois au lieu de pis aller  ??


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"aller à vau-l'eau", "aller au gré des vagues"?


----------



## Blougouz

Aller à vau-l'eau: selon le contexte, cela convient que si c'est avec l'idée d'aller au casse-pipe...
Sinon: Se laisser porter par les événements
Se la couler douce (mais c'est plus dans le sens de ne pas faire grand chose)
Vivoter (#5 d'Archijack) c'est bien aussi je trouve...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Blougouz said:


> Se laisser porter par les événements


----------



## pointvirgule

Pour le contexte de weena, je ne suis pas trop d'accord, ain't. L'opposition qui y est exprimée est entre vivre grassement et vivre petitement, au jour le jour. _Vivoter _(archijacq) convient mieux ici, je trouve. Mais certaines des autres suggestions peuvent fonctionner dans d'autres contextes.


----------



## archijacq

Avec le contexte, je ne suis pas d'accord avec "se laisser porter" (la personne concernée n'est pas du tout passive, et vient d'être convoquée à une réunion prometteuse).

https://books.google.fr/books?isbn=140551468X -

Austin heard the emotional tone in her voice and cursed internally. He hadn't wanted to think, hadn't wanted to even consider, what it meant if he was offered a job here – and it seemed to be shaping up to be more than that. Not just a job; a real career; an amazing opportunity. Given the state of banking at the moment, he was lucky to have a job at all, never mind a career that was going places. And the idea of making some real money for once, instead of just bobbing along ...

J'aurais éventuellement proposé : rester à / se maintenir à flot


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

The French quote gave me the idea of using French to express "*just bobbing along*" which means "carefree *je ne sais quoi*"   =   The idea of actually taking a job which earns real money instead of this *laissez-faire* attitude he has! Also in English "laissez-faire" means "to go with the flow"  - other quotes that come to mind are from "Father & Son" (most of the father's advice lines !!)  "just relax, take it easy".


----------



## Itisi

aller cahin-caha


----------



## petit1

au lieu de vivre à la petite semaine


----------



## Nicomon

_... au lieu de végéter dans un emploi minable.
... au lieu de croupir/moisir dans un emploi sans avenir.  _  (ça rime )

Je ne le propose pas sérieusement. Blague à part, j'aime bien la suggestion initiale d'archijacq :  _vivoter._

J'aime aussi :_  vivre à la petite semaine_ (petit1).
Je trouve que ça va  bien avec  _jobine,  _comme on dit chez-nous pour « emploi précaire ».


----------



## Oddmania

Peut-être_ ...au lieu de me laisser ballotter par la vie. _


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime cette  suggestion d'Oddmania (on peut ajouter : _comme un navire sans gouvernail_) et d'autres qui vont dans le sens de « _se laisser flotter au gré des vagues_ ».

Mais je l'imagine pour traduire "to bob along" dans un autre contexte que celui de weena.


----------



## Itisi

moustic said:


> ... au lieu de (me contenter de) suivre le mouvement ...


J'aime cette suggestion, qui traduit bien le 'along'. Ou bien 'se laisser porter par les événements (Blougouz).

Pour moi, il n'y a pas de problème avec le contexte ; cet homme, qui n'est pas passif, se reproche, cependant, et sans doute de façon injustifiée, de n'avoir pas assez pris sa situation en main.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est bien aux suggestions de moustic (surtout) et de Blougouz que je faisais référence au #18... pour d'autres contextes.
C'est ce que je voulais dire par :  qui vont dans le sens de «_ se laisser_ _flotter au gré des vagues_ ».

Mais pour ce contexte précis, je continue de préférer les suggestions d'archijacq : _vivoter, _ou pour garder l'idée de l'eau : _se maintenir à flot _(#12).
Et je n'écarterais pas celle de petit1 : _vivre à la petite semaine. _   Mais je ne m'attends pas à ce que tout le monde soit de mon avis. 

Voici les phrases qui suivent celles qu'archijacq a citées. C'est moi qui souligne : 





> Issy had the café, of course, but it was hardly a big earner, and it would be nice for the two of them to do some lovely things … take a nice holiday … maybe even … well.
> He didn’t want to think about the next step. That was a bit too far in the future. But still. It would make sense, he told himself firmly. For whatever lay ahead. It would make sense to have a nest egg, to have a cushion beneath them. To be secure. Together.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, ce n'est pas pour le plaisir de contredire, mais c'est dans ce contexte-ci que l'auteur a dit 'bobbing along', et il y a l'idée qu'on n'est pas trop mécontent de son sort, à la différence de 'à la petite semaine/vivoter'.  D'ailleurs, ce morceau de contexte supplémentaire confirme plutôt mon impression...  Il se dit qu'il devrait peut-être etc, mais il n'était pas malheureux ou ambitieux jusque là.

Là j'ai dit tout ce que j'avais à dire - trop, sans doute !


----------



## pointvirgule

Pour ne pas me répéter ni répéter l'opinion d'archi et de Nico, je suis d'avis que dans le contexte il faut comprendre _just bobbing along_ dans un sens financier plutôt qu'existentiel : c'est « _making real money_ » vs « _making just enough money to get by_ », i.e. _vivoter_, _rester à flot_, tel que suggéré _supra_.


----------



## Itisi

Je sais bien, *pointvirgule*, et we have to agree to disagree...


----------



## weena

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, je vois que ça fait un peu débat. "Vivoter" pourrait être pas mal, car il y a l'idée à la fois de se laisser porter et de ne pas gagner beaucoup d'argent, je trouve.


----------



## Itisi

Tous les anglophones sont d'accord pour dire que c'est dans le sens de 'se laisser flotter' ; peut-être ont-ils tous mal compris...


----------



## JClaudeK

Itisi said:


> Tous les anglophones sont d'accord pour dire que c'est dans le sens de 'se laisser flotter'


→ se laisser vivre ?
♦ _Se laisser vivre._ Ne pas faire beaucoup d'efforts; ne pas s'inquiéter de l'avenir; être indolent, insouciant.


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> → se laisser vivre


Oui.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"bobbing along" has to be in water - bobbing for apples; bobbing up and down; my uncle Bob who's an awful swimmer and just bobs up and down.
Metaphorically that leads us to laissez-aller or laissez-faire = to go with the flow, suivre la voie la plus facile, aller toujours en aval ...


----------



## Itisi

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Metaphorically that leads us to laissez-aller or laissez-faire


I don't quite see the connection .


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Itisi said:


> I don't quite see the connection .


floating/ bobbing along/ going with the flow/ going with the current/            (your quote didn't include the important bit at the end = follow the easiest course/ drifting downstream).

Horrible teenager slang but it means What the hell...!   *"Whatever ..... !!! ???"*


----------



## Itisi

Me again!  With 'bobbing along', there is no change of direction, so it's not 'downstream'.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

*along *is movement; not just bobbing up and down. To go with the movement is another phrase meaning go with the flow.
He was walking along the high street when …..
She ran along the sea front ….
He was going along the promenade when ….


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Like a float on a fishing line (a 'bobber'), it's possible to bob up and down without otherwise moving. But I do remember that there was a song title "When the Red, Red Robin* Goes (Comes?) Bob-Bob-Bobbin' Along".  
*Hi, Wendy!


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

1949 song but he *comes* along bob, bob, bobbing along, not up and down like a fishing float.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

guillaumedemanzac said:


> 1949 song but he *comes* along bob, bob, bobbing along, not up and down like a fishing float.



I guess it does involve moving (along) if it's like the image evoked in #3 by...Uncle Bob.

En tout cas, il ne faut pas nous laisser...embobiner.


----------

